# Power Tools in a Handtool based Shop



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm currently reading the Anarchist's Tool Chest by Christopher Schwarz and I had recently read The New Traditional Woodworker by Jim Tolpin (Also the author of the classic Table Saw Magic) and found it interesting in their choices of which power tools they would retain. Christopher Schwarz would retain (in order)


Thickness Planer
Bandsaw 
Dedicated Mortice machine.

If I remember correctly the thickness planer and mortice machines earned their places because of being significant labor savers and the bandsaw because of it's versitility.

I belive that Jim Tolpin used a Drill press and a Bandsaw in his shop and he has sold his table saw.

The question I would pose to you is if you could only 3 shop tools, what would they be, what makes them so valueable to you and what kind of project do you mainly build.

Also, if your a woodworker who makes furnature or similar projects I highly recommend the two books above. There is a lot of sound advise and good information in both books. They might even make you reconisider how you work with wood.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

If I could only keep 3 show machines they would be

1. Table Saw
2. Jointer/Planer combo machine
3. Drill Press

I chose the table saw because I cant imagine ripping boards without it. I don't own a band saw yet and I have been able to get by without one so far on the projects that I have made.

2. I always work with rough sawed lumber and without my jointer/planer combo machine the labor to dimension stock would be intense.

3. When I bought my drill press I figured I would use it every now and then but as it turns out I use it just about every time I am in the shop.

Those would be my main 3. A close contender would also be my Radial Arm Saw. The RAS is extremely versatile and although many people no longer use them I am one of the guys who still has mine set up and use on a regular basis.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

What are your picks Wayne?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

1. A fully tricked out ShopSmith

2. Thickness Planer

3. Power Mortiser

Custom furniture, custom cabinets, remodeling and turned gift products are the types of work I'm trying to get into. I am just a hobby woodworker with a full time engineering job and I am half owner of a retail jewlry store so time for my hobby is rather limited. The remodeling is my own house and includes removing walls, and the complete replacement of the kitchen, adding a utility room, new hardwood floors, new bathrooms and a basment shop. The gift items will be sold in my jewelry store. And the furniture is what I want to do when I retire from engineering in about 6 or 7 years.

By the way, I don't have a ShopSmith, but that's the only way I saw to have a lathe, drill press, table saw, disk sander, and band saw and call it one tool. :-0


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

A very good question - As I only have a limited workshop at the moment, due to moving house, most of my machines are still in Finland. I have made a full staircase only using Bandsaw, jointer, thickness planer, router table and of a course compound mitre saw.

The RAS I have with me was not used at all - the table saw was 2000km away, the rest was with hand tools including jointing some really big (15' x 15" x 2 1/2") oak boards).

The project is still not 100% finished, so I have not yet posted it. But it is surprising what you can do with a minimum of machines - you also get to hear yourself think and for me a greater satisfaction in the finished project when using hand tools.

So for me in order of importance:

Band Saw (18"), bigger would be better (larger width for ripping)
Thickness Planer (15"), you can flatten (using a jig) and thickness all boards up to 15" wide and 6" thick
Router Table (only because I do not have the equivalent molding planes), but if i had them, then a festool tracksaw.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have an old Delta 12" bandsaw that really needs to be upgraded. It only has a 1/2 hp motor, 6" of cutting depth and will not take a riser block. I use the damn thing all the time and think I would be hard pressed to live without a bandsaw. I have lathes that I use, those could probably be excluded from the cut list because they are for a different woodworking dicipline. I really like my drill presses (Rigid and an old Rockwell Radial drill press) but probably should cut down to one or the other. I have a Delta Unisaw but have not been doing much work with sheet goods…. I love my router table…. Jointer/Planer are useful, but I have a good selection of quality hand planes…. Also an old dewalt radial arm saw waiting to be restored (probably should just sell it on craigslist to get some space back)

So, If I had to choose….

Bandsaw, Drill press and 3rd tool yet to be determined.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a tablesaw and jointer that will be sold soon. That will leave me with a bandsaw, planner, and drill press. I don't really use the drill press for woodworking though, mostly diy stuff. I just like my brace too much.
So for my woodshop my power choices would be:
1.bandsaw
2. planner
3. ummm, AC would be nice.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree on the AC, it gets pretty hot here in the summer…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I would say first and for most the table saw. It's the most versatile tool in my shop.
Second would be thickness planer. I do a lot that starts with rough saw lumber. I can't image my life without one.
third is the band saw (although if it were real I might wind up with the drill press) Either of these can be done by hand, but life is just so much simpler with them.

I could joint with hand planes, i typically finish with them anyhow. Picking three was pretty difficult because my life would be very difficult without a router as well. I know I could learn to do most with some kind of plane, but I'm just not a hand tool purist. I like them, but like power as well.

I really don't have a "type" of woodworking I do. I build furniture, rustic stuff, tools, jigs, frames, whatever happens along. I have built everything from boxes for baseball cards to condo projects, so I like the mix (no more condo projects for me though).

The interesting thing for me, for as long as I have been doing it, is learning a new or different way to do what I've been doing. Maybe I don't get as good as some, but It keeps me intrigued.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

crank49 is a cheatin' rascal ;=) lol

1) Router
2) Table Saw
3) Compound Sliding Miter Saw


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree…lol I've avoided shopsmiths because the idea of having to convert the machine to perform different tools would seem to be a hassel. I would love to have one as a dedicated drill press to do horizontal boring though.

With me the the Jury is still out on Saws. I really do not have good quality handsaws in operation and I still need to learn fundamental skills including sharpening the saws. I'm hoping to be back fully functional (badly broken leg) by the end this month or perhaps mid August and ordered a set of Gramacy hold downs in anticipation for building a set of saw benches. I should have a better feel for if I could give up my radial saw and my SCMS for hand saws…


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

drill press
hand held drill (does this count as a shop tool?)
thickness planer

I have learned to live without my tablesaw, bandsaw, and miter saw. This is because I share my workshop with my 2 cars. At the end of the day, both cars must be able to fit inside the garage. That means I have to move all my tools back to storage position. It is easy to do that with handsaws, but a hassle with big tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would say that hand held drills do not count. (You would have to pry mine from my cold dead fingers).


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Table saw - my biggest time saver
2. Router table (with router) - Too many applications, whether profiling, mortising, rabbeting, dadoing, or pattern cutting….I can even edge joint with it.
3. Planer - the ability to use any thickness boards I want simply rocks!

I can actually do without most other tools if I have this combination.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Man that's a tough one to decide on cause I love my machines. Cutting it down to three is rough. Off hand I could say the three I could give up would be the Table Saw, Jointer and SCMS, but I love my RAS, OSS and router table. Since I could only pick three I would have to go along with the band saw, thickness planer and drill press. As I begin to use hand tools more, this decision may become easier but for now its really a tough call.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Wayne

I have Schwarz's book as well. Bought it for vacation but am already 20% through it. This forum and the book have me looking more closely at hand tools but boy I do love my power tools. Since I have the drum sander, I use the planers a lot less. The Jet 16-32 puts out a lot of dust so you need a DC system if you don't want lung problems. (Is it cheating if you include a DC?)

1. Table Saw (I love the SCMS but you can always use miter for crosscuts)
2. Band Saw (re-sawing, curve cutting and straight line sawing rough lumber prior to table saw) 
3. Drum Sander (better at smoothing boards, can use 80 grit or lower for rough stuff) handles up to 32" if needed

Guess this would be a good discussion for new woodworkers looking at power tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Greg, I agree I need to spend more time with handsaws, drills, etc to get to know them better.

TechRedneck. I wonder it more people started with handtools how it would change their expierence. Would they become better wood workers. I belive there was a point in the book about machines dumbing people down. As people become less knowlegeable about tools and technique, the more tools and stuff they buy. Many times the item they purchase does not work or at least does not work very well.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

All of my woodworking life I have only felt the need for two power tools:

Band saw

Drill press

All other woodworking tools have been hand tools.

James


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

The three I use the most are 
1) Sliding Compound Miter Saw
2) Band Saw
3) Router table

Like some of the other jocks have said, I use all my tools, but these three would be missed the most.

I have also been using hand tools more often as the occasion arises, but power tools still rule my small shop.

Good topic.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Of course a foot-powered walking beam saw can do much of the work
a band saw can.

I've cut my share of mortises with just a mortising chisel and mallet - 
of course you need to rework the edge of the chisel often, but when
sharp the work proceeds at a fair pace. No match for a mortiser, 
but I think you'll find that cutting and precisely fitting tenons by 
hand takes more time than excavating the smallish mortises most
furniture making requires.

I find it hard to believe Tolpin would dump his table saw unless he's
trying to make a point or has developed some dust allergy. In any
case he's the founder/owner of a woodworking school with a modern
machine room. He can use good quality machinery any time he likes.

Some types of woodworking can be done entirely by hand and at competitive
speeds with non-cnc machines. Making guitars and violins by hand, for
example, is largely not machine-driven and hand tools are as fast as
machines for most operations with these arts.

Similarly, Windsor chairs and some other traditional styles can be made 
entirely with hand tools with some good efficiency - though a foot-powered
lathe can be tedious if it's your own foot doing the powering.

One thing I will say for sure of doing solid wood cabinetmaking by hand though:

*You will lose every ounce of fat and become lean and muscled if shock of the
exertion the work requires doesn't cripple or kill you first*.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Loren wrote:

"One thing I will say for sure of doing solid wood cabinetmaking by hand though:
You will lose every ounce of fat and become lean and muscled if shock of the
exertion the work requires doesn't cripple or kill you first."

Same for this: *Building a Truck body using hand tools*

(Actually a lot more work building the cabs)

James


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I would say that being lean and muscled is a good thing. One of the reasons I work wood is because I spend hours and hours a day on computers and in teleconferences. It is a very dangerous occupation from a long term health perspective. I need all the physical activity I can get.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Ditto on what Wayne said. To add I spend a lot of time traveling so it feels good to grab a tool and make or restore something.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

My picks would have to go

Bandsaw (if you have ever re-sawed by hand for large drawer bottoms you will appreciate this)...by the way…if anyone is selling a band saw, let me know.

Thickness planer, I came to the same conclusion Schwarz did but I will also say that it's surprising how rarely you actually have to thickness a component for a piece of furniture…one true face and one true edge gets the job done most of the time.

I might keep the drill press too, just because it makes plane making easier, but I think if pressed I could live without it.

As far as hand tool work killing you, yes it's hard work, but it's only brutal if you don't take the right approach to it. Most important rules to keep in mind:

1. You are not going to knock out furniture as fast as a production shop…you don't have to try either.
2. For the love of god keep your tools sharp and use the right one for the job. Taking a board from rough to flat with a finely set jointer plane will work but it will take all day and dull your edge faster than you need to. Use a jack with a good camber cutting across the grain to get the board close and take a few passes with that finely set jointer to finish flattening. Done and done fast. 
3. Use the biggest components you can find. Laminating stock is tedious to do by hand. More importantly, why would you do that when handplanes can surface any size stock?
4. Build differently: don't build power tool furniture with hand tools. All your surfaces don't need to be dead flat and square for hand tool work. Don't try and prep all the components for a project at the same time either, this works at the table saw but is absolute madness at the saw bench. Instead start somewhere logical, like getting the legs of a desk ready and then go back and start working on the strechers, then some joinery, then more stock prep, then joinery (this back and forth eliminates boredome and muscle fatigue)
5. HAVE FUN. Most of us don't do this for the money, while you should not waste time in your shop (part of the fun for me is that I have seen myself start building things faster) take the time to enjoy what you are doing. Make a Yee-Haw sound when you finish ripping a 2 inch thick piece of hickory with a 4tpi Disston…whatever you have to do, HAVE FUN.

I will climb down from my soap box now.

Wayne, I still need to read Tolphins' book, but I think Soul of a Tree is going to have to come first.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've not looked at Soul of a Tree, I will have to check it out.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

And I will admit that I am not going to kick my 18v cordless drill out just yet either. I still have to keep the farm up and running somehow and putting up shelters without it would be a total pain.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree RG. This is all fun, but there are times when technology prevails. Sometime I just want to get it done!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I drilled a bunch of 3/4" holes through some 1 1/2" plywood (3/4 laminated) the other day with my Makita the other day. The drill watered my eyes.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

It's funny I was doing s shelter today in the north 40, and it's going up pretty damn fast. Here is the tool kit.

Jackplane and Drawknife (for oopsies on fit)
4 and 1/2 tpi Disston
Sawbench 
Hammer
Tape measure
Framing square
Speed square
Hammer
18v cordless drill (the thought of bringing my handcranks for this kind of work did not even CROSS my mind)


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

All you really needs is a little ol' Swiss Army knife and a whole lotta time.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Leatherman has by and large replaced the swiss army knife.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

which makes the swiss army knife "vintage"


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

At the start of this thread, WayneC wrote: "The question I would pose to you is if you could only 3 shop tools, what would they be, what makes them so valueable to you and what kind of project do you mainly build."

What I want to know is, just who it is that has the stones to even think that he can take away ANY of MY power tools and LIVE TO TELL THE TALE? BSEG


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Don W. does that meen I shuold think of adding some powerdevice to my swissknife ….........

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dennis, that means we should all start bidding on them on ebay, drive the price through the roof, then bitch because we can't afford them. If your lucky enough to already have a trailer load, you sell them, buy a powered swiss army knife and laugh at the rest of us.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

So all the while your collecting, buying, restoring, and selling vintage swiss army knives are you getting any woodworking done?

Also, I am waiting for Chris's book on swiss army knives to come out, Rob Cosman's video and an army of people deomonstrating them at woodworking shows.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see the "corkscrew joint". All you need is a Swiss army knife and some gorilla glue ! ;=)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Or the latest sharpening Jigs… lol


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For me, 1) tablesaw, 2) planer and 3) bandsaw. I could probably live without the bandsaw even.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

The ultimate solution ? ..........

http://cgi.ebay.com/GMO-antiques-remote-control-wood-plane-signed-/160596698729?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item25644f2669

.......... a little pricey, though.

James


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The power tools I use the most include-

1. Radial Arm Saw
2. Shaper
3. Thickness Planer

If I had a better bandsaw, I'd likely use it more. And I'm thinking the 18v cordless is a gimmee… Good news is, I have all the power tools I could ever want *AND* have enough room for them based on the way I use them. If I continue down the hand tools path as strong as I've started, they'll each become less relevant over time…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Smitty, I finally tuned up my RAS this weekend. I put a new blade on it and tweaked it dead-on in every direction. I had a cupped 14 foot slab of hickory that I wanted to lop an end off for another wooden vent. I decided it was the RAS's chance to shine. I drug the board up onto the table, put the clamps and rollers in place, and fired her up. It cut through the 1 1/2 inch hickory like it was invisible, leaving a flawless square cut. I expect to be using my RAS more and more now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Al - One caution when it comes to the RAS that I'll pass along, and it's from one that has severe heartburn when all of the 'most dangerous tools in the shop' sirens come calling: Always ensure the board being cut is secure to the back fence on each side of the blade. I've had kickback twice, and both times it was because of this. Never again, let me tell you, because it's scary. I say again, secure your stuff against the fence on each side of the cut. Especially when the cut-off piece may move after it's 'set free.' Do that, and the saw is golden…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Smit, I'm still very scared of this saw. Mine's massive, freestanding, loud, and the blade lurches out at me during the cut. I'm thankful that it still scares me. I've got two rollerstands for support and I cinch clamp the victim to the table on either side of the blade. I still feel safer using a cross-cut sled but I think in actuality, the RAS may be safer with its limited travel and blade shroud. I'll continue to use it as a dedicated long-board crosscutter.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

James  that plane cuold easely be transformed to be moving for real
and take invisble shaves … 
he hasn´t thuoght the idea to the end … LOL

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^is anyone else offended that he ruined that plane? I'm all for art but that's a bit rude.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Anything to make a dollar I guess, Al, but it's beyond my ken why anyone would buy such a desecrated monstrosity.

I guess there is just no accounting for the lack of taste.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Very good, Dennis!

Check out the electric hammer ….......

http://cgi.ebay.com/GMO-antiques-electro-hammer-signed-/200615167612?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item2eb598867c

James


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it cuold have been done with a lot more finess nearly invisible 
but with the world today I think he just wanted to make a point with it ….

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that has been seen simular on lumberjock James


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

not only am I lost as to who would buy it, but its $600!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Zero bids, somewhat thankfully. I think Mads patented a similar hammer In my earliest days of wooden plane collecting, I used to stamp my initials into the plane like the old timers did. Now, a little longer in the tooth, I regret these little stamps when I run across them. I mean, they're mine…I like seeing my initials next to the others…but I kind of wish I hadn't done that. I think I become less inclined to mess with an old plane as each day passes. Am I becoming a collector? A snob? I'm not sure. Something about that $0.12 Chinese plastic battery pack carved into the side of that old boy… doesn't sit well with me. Kind of like dying a dog's hair for kicks. That old boy didn't ask for that crap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

or painting a Millers Falls or Bedrock a pinkish hue. Its just wrong!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It may not be wrong, but it's definitely not right


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stamps your sign into the tools beside all the others 
can´t be wrong Bertha …. you just continue adding value and history to the tools 
on a long row of craftsmen who has done it before you

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like that, Dennis. Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are welcome 

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn if the hammer and the plane were painted pink, I am sure they would sell for twice the asking price….

Al, I was suprised you did not already have one of each. I thought you had one of everything.

Hand drills have an automatic exclusion in this forum thread. They are in the you would have to pry mine out of my cold, dead fingers category….


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

WayneC wrote:

"Hand drills have an automatic exclusion in this forum thread. They are in the you would have to pry mine out of my cold, dead fingers category"

That is precisely the way I think about my North Bros. "YANKEE" No. 1530 Hand Drill, Wayne:










James


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I got lots of love for the 1530 as well….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I have spent the last year populating my shop and in the process have dropped some serious coin. I am quite apprehensive that I may have wasted alot of money. I sense that my woodworking style will parallel Schwarz and many here. Here is what I have…

Miter saw (most likely the biggest waste) - plan on migrating to hand saws
Bandsaw - I love my bandsaw
6" jointer
13" planer - regardless of my apirations to use hand tools I dont plan to mill my lumber by hand.
Drill press - love my drill press
spindle sander - I use this quite often. But will decrease use with spokeshave, and cabinet scapers
plunge router with matching vac- high end and only used twice
wood pecker router stand and lift (still in the box)
3 hp tablesaw - still learning how to use it
cyclone DC -

All of these are high end for a hobbiest and all are practically brand new. I hope that I haven't made a mistake but James hand drill excites more that my Bosch 12' hinged sliding miter saw and a LN 4 1/2 smoother excites me more than my SawStop.

I'm kinda bummed about what I have done. Yet, I will enjoy using what I have but may let some things go over time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i wouldn't be to bummed, it sounds like you have a nice setup. I'm more of a go for the old and refurb, but to be honest, in the end, I'm not sure its a whole lot cheaper. If I counted time, its probably more.

My list would look similar to yours. I've taken longer to put it together, but since I built my shop a year ago, I've taken a lot out of storage and added a quit a bit.

I just spent the last 2 evenings working on my table saw. She's old and needs some attention from time to time. I figure I'm about the same (old and need some attention from time to time).

My son just dropped to hand drills on the bench when he used my shop today. I'm wondering if they are mine, or a "dad, can you get these working for me".


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it is a common practice to overkill things. I know I am taking a step back and thinking things through.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I had planned to go without a table saw but, believe or not, I won a $2500 door prize at a woodworking show from a woodworking store that doesn't carry that many hand tools.

Out of my list I think that I could do without the Miter saw, table saw, and router table. But I am not sure yet.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

That plane made me laugh for a second then cry for a while. Why would you do that?

I love both my hand drills and cordless demon but I put them to VERY different tasks.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

And Lys, it sounds like you have a heck of a shop. Set it up right and work it your way. Lucky dog on the doorprize (I will dream sweet dreams of doing this as Japan Woodworker)


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

OK I just finished Schwarz's book. And yes I drank the Cool Aid, however I have had some time to think about the power tools in my shop and although some are used more than others, I love all my babies!

I can understand and agree with the points he makes in the book. Now (thanks to Schwarz and the hand tool nuts on LJ's) I have moved the DC system and piping to make room for a sharpening station next to the utility sink. I went and purchased some Ashley Isles chisels and am looking at a Veritas or LN block plane. I have a Wood River V3 #4 and my grandfather's Fulton #3. I'm also looking at adding a bench extension to my torsion box assembly table to hold a large front and end vice. I have some scrapers but need a good burnisher and some better wet stones.

Here i almost thought I had my shop somewhat finished and now this!!!

I know that I will not give up my Kreg jig for quick cabinets, I love the dowel jig, router table, spindle sander and all the other power tools. What I can see happening is using these to get most of the parts cut quickly and accurately… then move on to the scrapers, planes, spokeshaves, and other hand tools to fit, finish and smooth.

I am not a total hand tool woodworker yet, however I've come to that fork in the road and I want to see where that path leads.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is definately a journey. I'm still there with you. I just brought in my Kreg in the house. I'm getting ready to use it on a jig I am building.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahh Crap, I did it again… Just ordered more hand tool stuff before WC's 15% sale went off yesterday. Got some 4000 and 8000 water stones, burnisher, and more Kreg screws. (I'm not hand planing wood for shop cabinets).

Spent some time planning and researching sharpening stations. I have a slow speed wet grinder and a granite block as well. There were some nice examples in the LJ's archives. From what I am reading, it is best to have the stones side by side and avoid cross contamination.

Does anybody keep their stones submerged all the time and just pull them out when needed or do they just let them dry out and have to soak 15 minutes before each use? Since I have a utility sink handy, I can design some troughs underneath each stone and pull it out for a quick touch up. I was thinking one small trough or bin for each grit, 1000, 4000, 8000. Every so often I can rinse out the individual tubs and fill back with fresh water.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've kept mine submerged and pull them out when needed. The weather here in CA is real mild. I'm not sure I would do it in a area prone to freezing. When I get back out in the shop, I plan to make one of these sharpening Jigs. You might want to consider making one while your at it….

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/AngleSettingJig.pdf


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Wayne

Looks like a nice layout. I watched the LN video on this a few hours ago but forgot to go to the LN webiste. I spent my vacation at the beach with the family and Schwarz's book. Then I started planning the workbench and spent time researching tools and work benches between lots of good food and plenty of Gin and Tonics.

I need a small block plane to work with and am almost ready (next paycheck or so) to get a Veritas LA Apron plane http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=46791&cat=1,41182

that should be it for a while, I will have 3 planes, some nice Isles and something to sharpen them with. Then I can move on to some saws.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like a wonderful vacation. I could use some time away, I've got a serious case of cabin fever (broken leg, been working from home). Have you read Jim Tolpin's book yet? It is along the same line of thinking.

I'm pretty much set on planes and was thinking more saws was next. I need to learn to sharpen them. Also have making some Sawbenchs on my to do list.

The LV plane is a nice little plane. I've been looking hard at the comparable LN model but have not pulled the trigger because I have several good adjustable mouth planes. Other than it's small size, it is redundant to what I already have. Perhaps one day I will get one as a gift or in a weak moment.

There is also a good plan for shooting boards on the LN site if you had not seen it. I would imagine one is in your future if you have not already built one….

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/Shooting_Board_And_Fixtures.pdf


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Wayne sorry to here about your leg. I have read Tolpin's latest as well but not Schwarz. I enjoyed it. I am committed to make all of his projects. One because I want the experience but second actually i need all the appliances. However, I will say that if I have a machine for an operation but dont have the hand tool. Well, I am not going to rush out and buy the hand tool out of principle.

For instance the bench hook pair ( my helper will be a shooting board) I plan on making the dados on the table saw because I do not have a router plane.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread grew legs, Wayne. Thanks for the nice .pdf for the angle jig. I've been meaning to make one more presentable. I like the tethered shim idea. I might have to build a really pretty one. Currently, I've got a piece of UHMW plastic with some notches and some scrawl on it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lysdexic, I would recommend Schwarz. It is a good complement to Tolpin's book. I agree with your approach of using what you have. Both books are good guides as to how to select tools and what you will need.

Al, I've got a variety of angle guides and such. I think this would be much simpler. Also, might build something similar for sharpening turning tools.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree. I always find myself needing a few more hands: one to hold the Eclipse jig and iron, another to hold the depth jig, and another to tighten the Elipse nut.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a similar sharpening jig cobbled together from MDF. On those few irons I don't want to free hand it really makes life simpler.

Am I the only one who has experienced problems sharpening chisels straight with the side clamping jig? I blame the jig less then I do my home store chisels with bucktoothed lands, but this brings up an important point, how do I get this jig to work for a mortise chisel? I have a Lie Nielsen 1/4 inch mortise chisel coming today and I would like to keep it sharp without hollow grinding it.

And to get back on topic, a grinder is an important power tool for the hand tool guy to have (that is if you can't find a decent hand crank).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

On the mortise chisel, are you going to use waterstones or a grinder?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice blog.
I play with Japanese hand tools these days, so no machines are running…

Tablesaw
Drill press
Bandsaw

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh yes and my electric toothbrush!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

RLow cheated with a combo machine I'll swap my bandsaw for a European combo if it's not too late to change my entry.

I'm with Mads, can I keep my Sonicare? I'm glad gas-powered tools don't count; I'm keeping my snowblower and tractor.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

As much as I love working with my hand tools I would never want to get rid of my power tools. I like having the option of hand or power in my shop. However learning hand tools has allowed me to avoid a lot of expensive power tools and gimmicks.

My power tools are pretty basic and I don't spend any time making sure they are dead accurate. The way I see it is I could spend a couple hundred dollars on a top of the line miter gauge for my table saw or I can just use the stock gauge and fine tune the cut with my hand planes. If my miter gauge is a little off or my fence is a tad off its not a big deal because I can always square the cut up with a plane. Had I never took interest in learning the hand tools then I might have found myself spending tons of money on the extra gadgets for the power tools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

@Dan - We have much in common when it comes to not having uber-tuned power tools! Mine do rough dimensioning really well, with fitting being done by hand. Sounds like adding steps, I suppose, because if the power tool were in adjustment, etc. etc. But to get final fit straight from the power tool means uber-tuning, , having measured drawings, etc. etc. I just don't want to work that way anymore. Been there, tried it, wasn't much fun.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Wayne, I use automotive sandpaper attached to MDF substrate. These "stones" work but I look forward to an insulated shop and water stones.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

Table saw
band saw
Planer
I end up useing most of my power tool, it`s hard to tell only three.


----------



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

miter saw and bandsaw for me. I only need the two and ive gotten by for years with those two. The miter saw is because i install tons of crown and trim a year.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Might I add lathe to the list. Think of replacement handles.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I consider a lathe a seperate disicipline so it gets a bye…. : ^ )


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought as much.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

The only power tool I would keep would be a bandsaw for resawing. Doing it by hand is a pain. Also, its pretty good exercise if you are trying to bulk up and/or lose weight…


----------

